# New GM Accessory - Ambient Lighting



## B-Rad (Apr 24, 2011)

So I ran across this today while always looking for whats coming out from Chevy with regards to factory accessories... this one just got posted, but no real details yet. I did find one site saying the wouldn't be available until 4th Quarter, but was wondering if anyone out there has a connection to find out more info for us...

Found this description through a search:
"Ambient Footwell Lighting Kit -available in Q4"

And just in case, the SKU # is the GM Part #


*Item Name:* Ambient Lighting
*SKU:* 95963371​







*Installed Price : *$289.00
*Part Only Price : *$249.00









* All images are representative of the product. Actual products may vary.​*Brand:* Chevrolet OEM

*Description*

*Warranty:* Materials, The greater of either the balance of the vehicle's bumper to bumper warranty or 12 months / 12,000 miles., Manufacturer
*This Item Fits:*
2011 Chevrolet Cruze



I checked it out through GMPartsDirect.com and got this:








*GM PART #* 95963371 
*CATEGORY:* Dome/Courtesy Lamp 
*PACK QTY:* 1
*CORE CHARGE:* $0.00


List Price:$249.00Price:$163.84You Save:*$85.16 (34%) **DESCRIPTION:* LAMP




Perhaps I'm a little behind, but didn't see this anywhere so thought I'd share the info...​


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

thats alot of money for what looks like two pieces of wire with a light on the end....


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Do all Cruze trim lines come with ambient lighting already, or just the LTZ??

My employer develops/produces ambient lighting for GM and others. I don't think this is something "new", just new as an accessory.


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 24, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Do all Cruze trim lines come with ambient lighting already, or just the LTZ??
> 
> My employer develops/produces ambient lighting for GM and others. I don't think this is something "new", just new as an accessory.


 
I have the 1LT w/RS Package, Driver Conv., & Connectivity - I just crawled up under there to look... No lights.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*LTZ is dark too.....*



gman19 said:


> Do all Cruze trim lines come with ambient lighting already, or just the LTZ??
> 
> My employer develops/produces ambient lighting for GM and others. I don't think this is something "new", just new as an accessory.


Even the $$ paid for an LTZ didn't light up the footwells. I'll bet the 2012 model has lighting.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

This is so easy to do its crazy to pay that much. You can get two led strips for 20 bucks at autozone and wire them into the cigarette lighter fuse easily. 

Mine looks like this: 

See here for more steps on install: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-c...ance-body/989-my-new-interior-lighting-4.html


----------



## sintrigue (May 14, 2011)

I found a picture and description at New & Used Chevy Dealer Frankfort, IL | Chicago Chevrolet Dealers | Phillips Chevrolet just click on the Cruze and it will take you to it's accessory page. You'll find the Ambient Lighting link under Electronics. 

*Ambient Lighting*
The footwell lighting kit delivers customizable, colored ambient lighting for a premium, high-tech interior appearance. 

95963371 "Front Footwell Lamp Kit" $ 249.00

Customizable! I'm going to order this accessory for sure.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> Even the $$ paid for an LTZ didn't light up the footwells. I'll bet the 2012 model has lighting.


 
This is good to know....I have a 2012 LTZ/RS on order. Guess I'll find out in August!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I had the footwells lit up in my old Probe. The only thing I hated was the dirt and junk the lights illuminated in my footwells. Then I had those light up washer nozzles.....only kidding.


----------



## sintrigue (May 14, 2011)

Has anybody out there purchased and installed this accessory yet?


----------



## cmarranca (May 28, 2011)

Hey new here, picking up an LTZ RS today @ 4!

Just came across this board and cant wait to do this. Im gonna check my car first thing for them because i havent seen it yet. Test drove a 2LT and def not in that car. I know someone had said they did it earlier for alot cheaper, but i kinda like the idea of plug and play. The picture shows a connection at the ends, so shouldnt this be a rather simple add on? Lets hope the instructions are decent


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

I went to order them today and my dealer said they are discontinued!!! :dazed002:


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a 2012 LT 2SB i believe, and I don't have ambient lighting. I have the package with the leather wrapped shifter n steering wheel. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd personally rather have ambient lighting more like in the Camaro and Malibu ... and the nice lil "aqua" lights that shine down on the center console from above (like in the Malibu). I don't want too much light while driving at night, but those 2 vehicles seem to have it just about right IMO.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

spaycace said:


> I'd personally rather have ambient lighting more like in the Camaro and Malibu ... and the nice lil "aqua" lights that shine down on the center console from above (like in the Malibu). I don't want too much light while driving at night, but those 2 vehicles seem to have it just about right IMO.


footwell lighting typically only is lit when you open the door, & the brightness is adjusted with the dash light dimmer switch. most of time this lighting is dim by design, I really wish the cruze had some footwell lighting stock.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

My mom's MKX has the ambient lighting, which was included in a package. I'll be honest, it was sort of a novelty at first, but now it's mostly forgotten about. That one has a switch to change the color (maybe 6-8 different color choices) or off altogether. It's just on when the car is running, not when opening the doors.

Actual white lights in the footwell area (like white LEDs) would be a nice addition though. There's just something weird about having pink feet.


----------

